# bolens estate master advise



## BolensBadBoy (Apr 16, 2012)

I have a early 60's bolens estate master that my grandfather gave me. Neat machine. Does anyone know of anywhere to get stickers,parts....ect for it other then sunny bolens in southern indiana. I have had no luck even getting ahold of them by email or phone so to heck with them lol. This is my first restore and i want to make it look original as i can. Thanks and have a great day


----------



## wilberj (Aug 31, 2009)

Try sams bolens for estate keeper parts.


----------



## BolensBadBoy (Apr 16, 2012)

Will do. Thank You


----------

